# Apple reveals new iPad Mini



## rider (Oct 23, 2012)

*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2012/10/2012-10-231appleipadminiliveblog20124919jt-1351014741.jpg



*Apple announces iPad Mini with a 7.9-inch, 1,024 x 768 display, A5 CPU and LTE*
There it is, the long-telegraphed iPad mini has just been announced at Apple's late-2012 press conference. The 7.9-inch display device has the same 1,024 x 768 resolution as the iPad 2, which doesn't bode well for the elder slate's future. The new hardware is 7.2mm thick, .68 pounds heavy and has been manufactured with a new process with the same anodized edges as the iPhone 5. While Phil Schiller didn't mention the Nexus 7 or Google directly, he compared the new device against its rival in terms of its app library and screen size. He claimed that the .9-inch increase in diagonal space gives Apple's slate 35 percent more display area than Google and ASUS' collaboration.

If you were hoping for equal specifications to the current-generation iPad, you'll be mildly disappointed. The iPad Mini has Apple's A5 CPU, although it will run LTE and has a 5-megapixel camera. The lack of retina display may contribute to the reported 10-hours of battery life, despite its small size. For the base 16GB, WiFi only model, it'll set you back $329, while the 16GB, LTE version costs around $130 more per model.

Source: Engadget


----------



## billmaster (Oct 24, 2012)

Pricing is a little high @ 329 and it should have obviously gotten everything that iPad 3 has but thats not the case -- little disappointing but otherwise looks good!


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

Base model will cost 20k in India. Price is reasonable as it is an iOS device.



billmaster said:


> Pricing is a little high @ 329 and it should have obviously gotten everything that iPad 3 has but thats not the case -- little disappointing but otherwise looks good!



It's an apple product, they never compromise with the quality and performance.


----------



## KDroid (Oct 24, 2012)

rider said:


> It's an apple product, they never compromise with the quality and performance.


 
 the cost of product might hardly be 199$


----------



## RCuber (Oct 24, 2012)

im quite impressed with the new iMac ..


----------



## Anorion (Oct 24, 2012)

we got a winner


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2012)

Gonna buy Nexus 7.


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

KDroid said:


> the cost of product might hardly be 199$



what? keep laughing I am sure you never used iOS, right?  Nexus 7 faced issues related to screen is anything happen to an apple product? 
Don't go specs iOS 6 is much superior than any version of android practically. There is no sign of Nexus 7 release in India.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 24, 2012)

ico said:


> Gonna buy Nexus 7.



Same here ....


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

ico said:


> Gonna buy Nexus 7.



from where?



RCuber said:


> im quite impressed with the new iMac ..



Yea! the new $1200 21.5" iMac is totally awesome and really worth the price for sure.


----------



## Champ (Oct 24, 2012)

rider said:


> is anything happen to an apple product?


Wohah Mr Rider, Although no doubt Apple give a bit more attention to details but I hope you do remember about iPhone 4 Death Grip and iOS 6 Maps


----------



## amjath (Oct 24, 2012)

imac is stunning, awesome!!!!

Apple's best show in 2012 would be ipod touch (insane) and iMac



rider said:


> Don't go specs iOS 6 is much superior than any version of android practically. There is no sign of Nexus 7 release in India.



I used Galaxy Nexus with JB on it, it is smooth but I really like ios cause they tweaked/made perfect in certain areas.

BTW Nexus 7 coming in Diwali it seems, but new version's coming

*EDIT:*
*www.engadget.com/2012/10/23/nexus-7-8gb-not-available/
I did not see that coming 

FYI

*www.engadget.com/2012/10/23/some-apple-stores-offering-exchanges-on-ipads/


----------



## theserpent (Oct 24, 2012)

The only good product in the whole keynote was Imac , Ipad mini was a huge disappointment to me


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

Champ said:


> Wohah Mr Rider, Although no doubt Apple give a bit more attention to details but I hope you do remember about iPhone 4 Death Grip and iOS 6 Maps



yes I know! death grip was the only temporary issues faced in an apple product it was just an exception and ios maps has no issues. I am talking about durability and product elegancy of apple product. They are far more innovative than any other competitors. Apple creates and other always other brands follow to make similar.



theserpent said:


> The only good product in the whole keynote was Imac , Ipad mini was a huge disappointment to me



Yea! new iMac looks superb and specs wise price is justified. What makes you disappointed about iPad Mini? They launched an affordable iOS device most affordable after iPod touch.

@amjath





> imac is stunning, awesome!!!!
> 
> Apple's best show in 2012 would be ipod touch (insane) and iMac
> 
> ...





 Android is far more complicated to use than any android for user of any age It lacks simplicity of iOS. And how much battery life you get in your galaxy nexus while browsing ? I guess not more than 3 hours whereas iPhone 4S gets 7 hours.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 24, 2012)

@Rider First comeon?The price is not justified comeon...Even the biggest apple fan boys CNET are not happy with apple, all people are sad of the keynote yesterday, all polls said that they preffer nexus 7, even i do preffer it.
If ipad mini at least had 720p i would recomend it.
Google please taunt ipad in your event comming monday


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

theserpent said:


> @Rider First comeon?The price is not justified comeon...Even the biggest apple fan boys CNET are not happy with apple, all people are sad of the keynote yesterday, all polls said that they preffer nexus 7, even i do preffer it.
> If ipad mini at least had 720p i would recomend it.
> Google please taunt ipad in your event comming monday



The price of new iPad would be around 20k in Indian market which I think is overpriced for sure but okay as it runs iOS for it half of the processor and RAM of nexus 7 is justified. Don't forget it has a 5MP camera too, 35% broader screen and 3G optional model which lacks in Nexus 7. Where would get nexus 7? google not even wants to sell in India yet, still not launched officially WTH!


----------



## hari1 (Oct 24, 2012)

RCuber said:


> im quite impressed with the new iMac ..



Just like I am impressed with Buggati Veyron. But it is not cheap.


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2012)

rider said:


> Android is far more complicated to use than any android for user of any age It lacks simplicity of iOS. And how much battery life you get in your galaxy nexus while browsing ? I guess not more than 3 hours whereas iPhone 4S gets 7 hours.


Actually Android is much more simpler and easier to use than iOS. My father has an iPhone 4S. Still can't copy files to his Ubuntu machine.

If you think going to London from Delhi via a connecting flight to Tokyo is simplicity.. then lol.  Battery life on iPhone 4S while browsing is also not 7 hours. Get it, use it and then comment.



theserpent said:


> The only good product in the whole keynote was Imac , Ipad mini was a huge disappointment to me


Next year you'll see iPad mini with Retina display. lol.. that would be the one to buy.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 24, 2012)

^it's the way you use it, dont ever copy files from my pc to idevice or vice versa... when I do still dont use the wire but the cloud in some way eg: just tweet photos from the phone and download them from PC
never tether my idevices to a pc, use them over wifi exclusively 
so "user friendly" here cuts both ways, some people think iOS is more user friendly, and some people think droids are, but its really how the user wants to use the device

anyway, there is the same big bundle of misconceptions to wade through in every apple related thread
and beneath all the misconceptions is often just undisguised hate


----------



## amjath (Oct 24, 2012)

rider said:


> Android is far more complicated to use than any android for user of any age It lacks simplicity of iOS. And how much battery life you get in your galaxy nexus while browsing ? I guess not more than 3 hours whereas iPhone 4S gets 7 hours.



Simplicity of OS:

ios>>Android>>Windows 8 [especially on tablets]

Features:
android>>> ios [i'm not including windows cause i have not used it]
y am i defending android here one little example

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-t...offer-exchange-my-sgs2-my-dads-iphone-4s.html

I dont have G Nexus it was my friend's phone but anyways I agree about battery life. 

Android is Spec and battery hungry but Samsung promised about battery life in its smartphone 
Samsung promises full day of battery life for 2012 smartphones | Android and Me

and they did 
*www.androidauthority.com/which-tes...allenge-heavily-beats-apples-iphone-5-122142/

android is getting better accept it, but I still like IOS and OSX


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2012)

Anorion said:


> ^it's the way you use it, dont ever copy files from my pc to idevice or vice versa... when I do still dont use the wire but the cloud in some way eg: just tweet photos from the phone and download them from PC
> never thether my idevice to the pc, use it over wifi exclusively


People have proper jobs. It's just not about tweeting... cloud is wasting bandwidth/time when you are copying few hundred megabytes of photographs after some inspection.

Last time when I looked for an alternative of kWs (that's what I use in Android) - *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.xeustechnologies.android.kws&hl=en for iOS.. I couldn't find. I host a webserver and make a folder as root.


----------



## amjath (Oct 24, 2012)

ico said:


> Actually Android is much more simpler and easier to use than iOS. My father has an iPhone 4S. Still can't copy files to his Ubuntu machine.



But still when u go to settings in ios and android, I like the way ios is organized, beginners like it. I find it easy and simple than android.


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2012)

amjath said:


> But still when u go to settings in ios and android, I like the way ios is organized, beginners like it. I find it easy and simple than android.


yeah. Even I like that more.


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

ico said:


> Actually Android is much more simpler and easier to use than iOS. My father has an iPhone 4S. Still can't copy files to his Ubuntu machine.
> 
> If you think going to London from Delhi via a connecting flight to Tokyo is simplicity.. then lol.  Battery life on iPhone 4S while browsing is also not 7 hours. Get it, use it and then comment.
> 
> ...



Ubuntu = Linux = Android. May be this is why android is ubuntu friendly.
And I am not going to London from Delhi via a connecting flight to Tokyo is simplicity 
iOS can be easily be used by a 5 yr old kid to 80yr old grandpa BTW exceptions are always there 
Here is the battery test result of iphone 4S


----------



## Anorion (Oct 24, 2012)

ico said:


> People have proper jobs. It's just not about tweeting... cloud is wasting bandwidth/time when you are copying few hundred megabytes of photographs after some inspection.
> 
> Last time when I looked for an alternative of kWs (that's what I use in Android) - *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.xeustechnologies.android.kws&hl=en for iOS.. I couldn't find. I host a webserver and make a folder as root.


yes seen that use of android, making it a web server, dont think it can be done on ios without jb
ios pushes photos to all your devices as and when you take them


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

How many of you will agree that iOS is more keeg (opposite of geek) friendly and android is more for made for engineers and geeks?


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2012)

rider said:


> How many of you will agree that iOS is more keeg (opposite of geek) friendly and android is more for made for engineers and geeks?


lol..


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

ico said:


> lol..



yes it is!


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2012)

rider said:


> yes it is!


Stop living with these assumptions.


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

ico said:


> Stop living with these assumptions.



Its not assumption many of people will agree with that fact. Android is open source can be modded and modified well hence more friendly to engineers and geeks.

iOS is for simple people who just want a smartphone that they can use it easily and access easily with their PC (windows) or mac.


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2012)

rider said:


> Its not assumption many of people will agree with that fact. Android is open source can be modded and modified well hence more friendly to engineers and geeks.
> 
> iOS is for simple people who just want a smartphone that they can use it easily and access easily with their PC or mac.


I looked at your signature and then loled.

You give either of them to someone, he's likely to simply use it. Nothing else.


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes, simpul people.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 24, 2012)

ico said:


> Actually Android is much more simpler and easier to use than iOS. My father has an iPhone 4S. Still can't copy files to his Ubuntu machine.
> 
> If you think going to London from Delhi via a connecting flight to Tokyo is simplicity.. then lol.  Battery life on iPhone 4S while browsing is also not 7 hours. Get it, use it and then comment.
> 
> ...


this is the exact reason i'm thinking of getting a nexus 7, cause android is simple.
Most of the app's are free(legit).
I can access the root, read PDF books, GBA emulator blah blah

Ipad 4 was released to fast who all agree?
Come on why did they stop ipad 3? coudn't they just stop ipad 2, and keep ipad 3 at a lesser rate around 399$? 
No they din't you know why?
Cause then people would buy ipad 3 over ipad mini for it's retina display.
Ipad 5 will be out in another 6 months, 6 in 1 year.
whats next a iphone mini


----------



## Krow (Oct 24, 2012)

They had to upgrade the ipad to the lightning connector, so we have a refresh. The mini is too expensive for me. I'll pay that much when I get a product with retina display.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 24, 2012)

Krow said:


> They had to upgrade the ipad to the lightning connector, so we have a refresh. The mini is too expensive for me. I'll pay that much when I get a product with retina display.



Yeah i agree they did a refresh, but woudn't it be better for them to have a pricing like this
ipad 2 starting from-350$
ipad 3 starting from-399$
ipad 4 there new pricing
so that way people would be able to get a taste of retina for a lesser price, but no, they wan't to get but loads of money with ipad 4, and there accessories (read:lighting connector) probably if they have a car charger-lighting to old connector...etc etc


----------



## Anorion (Oct 24, 2012)

why do you want the apps to be free? would you not rather have more premium apps and more quality content? 
even iOS is allowing far too many clones, copycats and formulaic apps now


----------



## theserpent (Oct 24, 2012)

Anorion said:


> why do you want the apps to be free? Would you not rather have more premium apps and more quality content?
> even iOS is allowing far too many clones, copycats and formulaic apps now



Well i agree with you that Ios has quality apps, tablet specific apps..that's one thing that is tempting me towards an ipad,
Ipad for its retina display,great apps made for the ipad only unlike android where some apps are stretched and look blurry(check tf700 in xda, where people complain that apps are blurry as the apps are not made for 1080p),smooth UI.(Sometimes even a quad core wont be able to give a lag free experience in andros
Android for its great UI,customization,Custom roms,lesser price ,In some cases it has  a sd slot,accessories are not expensive


----------



## red dragon (Oct 24, 2012)

Will skip this one.....next one with retina,hell yeh!!
Apple simply failed this time,Google and Asus have made a much better 7 incher.
I usually prefer ios over Android,but this ios 6 is pretty ordinary(on 4s and ipad2,not sure about the latest and greatests though)


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

Faun said:


> Yes, simpul people.



Common man! iOS is much simpler than Android. Stop making fun.



theserpent said:


> this is the exact reason i'm thinking of getting a nexus 7, cause android is simple.
> Most of the app's are free(legit).
> I can access the root, read PDF books, GBA emulator blah blah



 you do rooting and emulation that makes android device simple to use.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 24, 2012)

Not really.....screw it up once, will realise,how complicated it can be!
Yes! It is mostly idiot proof.


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Not really.....screw it up once, will realise,how complicated it can be!
> Yes! It is mostly idiot proof.


lol  Yea! apple products are build very differently.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 24, 2012)

Umm so you suggest a ipad 4 over asus tf700?
I am tempted to get an ipad, but tell me ipad has a sad video ratio of 4:3, it can't play most video formats


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Umm so you suggest a ipad 4 over asus tf700?
> I am tempted to get an ipad, but tell me ipad has a sad video ratio of 4:3, it can't play most video formats



There is also a news that google is planning to lauch a 10" nexus tablet with samsung.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 24, 2012)

rider said:


> There is also a news that google is planning to lauch a 10" nexus tablet with samsung.



I know..that, but a 2*** x whatever, It near/more than ipad's retina, but droids most app's are still just for 720p or lower, and i read in xda ,youtube and here in the thread i made that apps look blurred in the 1080p tablet asus tf700 and they're also pixelated that's why i'm hesitant in getting the tf700


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

theserpent said:


> I know..that, but a 2*** x whatever, It near/more than ipad's retina, but droids most app's are still just for 720p or lower, and i read in xda ,youtube and here in the thread i made that apps look blurred in the 1080p tablet asus tf700 and they're also pixelated that's why i'm hesitant in getting the tf700



Do you have any idea of nexus 7 16GB official release in India?


----------



## theserpent (Oct 24, 2012)

Novemeber 

well they already made a nexus india site 
*www.google.co.in/nexus/


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Novemeber
> 
> well they already made a nexus india site
> Galaxy Nexus



Where is the news of november launch?  really!! I thought It will never launch in india like galaxy nexus. This was one of the main point i was praising ipad mini that much.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 24, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Novemeber
> 
> well they already made a nexus india site
> Galaxy Nexus


Whats expected $$ ?


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

There is only one ebay india seller who is selling 16GB model with his own warranty NEW ASUS GOOGLE NEXUS 7 TABLET ANDROID 4.1 PURE JELLY BEAN BLACK 16GB WIFI NFC | eBay


----------



## theserpent (Oct 24, 2012)

rider said:


> Where is the news of november launch?  really!! I thought It will never launch in india like galaxy nexus. This was one of the main point i was praising ipad mini that much.



bro do check out thinkdigit.com once in a while 

here's an artcile from tech2
*tech2.in.com/news/tablets/google-nexus-7-to-be-launched-in-india-in-november/444952

Combine all three threads and move it mobile's  before this thread get's more heated


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

theserpent said:


> bro do check out thinkdigit.com once in a while
> 
> here's an artcile from tech2
> Google Nexus 7 to be launched in India in November
> ...



I think the base model would be priced around 20k and 3G 16GB model will be launched for around 30k.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 24, 2012)

^^ No ways the imported ASUS Google Nexus 7 Tablet (16GB, Wi-Fi, Android 4.1 Jellybean) | eBay       16gb itself is around 20k.
So i expect the offical version to be much cheaper


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 24, 2012)

14-16k for 8 GB, maybe?


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> 14-16k for 8 GB, maybe?



root it and plug 16/32 GB USB OTG


----------



## Windows (Oct 24, 2012)

iOS bores me. so Android >> iOS

have you ever seen a rickshawalah use an iPhone? I haven't.


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

Windows said:


> iOS bores me. so Android >> iOS
> 
> have you ever seen a rickshawalah use an iPhone? I haven't.



what the..!!


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 24, 2012)

I would say great move by Apple to release iPad mini, at the end of the day it will create a massive range for customers to choose from, be it windows/android/iOS.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 24, 2012)

^^Disagree to agree,Apple did not need another tablet.
They are making things unnecessarily complicated.
The only 7 inch tablet,I ever used was the first Galaxy tab,and it was mostly of no use,browsing was no fun in it,any serious work was impossible.
Only good thing about it was the nice audio quality(it was awesome for a portable device,it could even drive the hd600 decently)


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 24, 2012)

i am not using any tablet, but think there is quite significant market for 7 inch tablet too. When i got to use 10.1 inch Samsung Netbook , i felt it was much too smaller to work than the regular 14.1 inch laptop which i  am used to.


I think in consumer electronics, companies have to push out to extremes, uncharted territories, things which make no sense at times. Let the consumers decide if its junk or an Innovation creating a revolution in the segment.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 24, 2012)

It is possible to shove a 7 incher into trouser's/jacket's pocket(it looks weird though!)and that is possibly the only advantage over a 9/10 inch one.
The lower PPI of the mini is going to irritate a lot while browsing through text rich web pages(this was the biggest disadvantage of ipad2 over 3,but there are people who can not find any difference between them,for them even the mini will be fine,but trust me,when you use a tablet every day and read a lot on them,these things matter a lot)


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 24, 2012)

red dragon said:


> It is possible to shove a 7 incher into trouser's/jacket's pocket(it looks weird though!)and that is possibly the only advantage over a 9/10 inch one.
> The lower PPI of the mini is going to irritate a lot while browsing through text rich web pages(this was the biggest disadvantage of ipad2 over 3,but there are people who can not find any difference between them,for them even the mini will be fine,but trust me,when you use a tablet every day and read a lot on them,these things matter a lot)


i agree that lower PPI will be big minus point for mini. I dunno why Apple did that, considering its main rival nexus 7 has got 216ppi.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 24, 2012)

Windows said:


> iOS bores me. so Android >> iOS
> 
> have you ever seen a rickshawalah use an iPhone? I haven't.


have you seen a rickshawalah use a android? or windows  ? 
Seriously you did a wrong comparission here


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 24, 2012)

theserpent said:


> have you seen a rickshawalah use a android? or windows  ?
> Seriously you did a wrong comparission here


i think we are going to see Android one day, especially with the way android is being developed & trend of android phones being designed, Micro max/Spice/Lava etc with help of friends in Taiwan & China will make that come true. I am confident. if there anything that can repeat the feat of Nokia in India, then it should be an Android. nobody thought in late 90s that cell phones would be owned by so many people, may be Android is in that similar stage. I believe it is Androids ultimate destiny, its Holy Grail.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 24, 2012)

^ in future maybe.But nokia  is falling down day by day!

I just wish a day come's when nokia comes out with android, history will be repeated!
You know there was a LG full screen touch phone before iphone


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 24, 2012)

Well many of us think this is the Big thing after iphone 5 but in fact this not...(correct me if im wrong)


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 24, 2012)

I think the biggest strength for iPad Mini is going be its 275000 dedicated apps which the rival Android is unable to match.


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 24, 2012)

RCuber said:


> im quite impressed with the new iMac ..


 
Your always right buddy 

*i.imgur.com/iP3rq.jpg


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 24, 2012)

theserpent said:


> ^ in future maybe.But nokia  is falling down day by day!
> 
> I just wish a day come's when nokia comes out with android, history will be repeated!
> You know there was a LG full screen touch phone before iphone


Elop screwed it man. 



ajaymailed said:


> I think the biggest strength for iPad Mini is going be its 275000 dedicated apps which the rival Android is unable to match.


As if *One* gonna be downloading all of 'em


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 24, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> As if *One* gonna be downloading all of 'em


There are millions of users, different people, different tastes, requirements, countries etc more apps to choose from for same purpose, variety of apps giving more functionality to the phone.


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 24, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> As if *One* gonna be downloading all of 'em



Yup, you are true even if Someone buy 64GB ipad + IF IPAD HAD SD SLOT WITH 64GB then too he could int get half of those


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 24, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> There are millions of users, different people, different tastes, requirements, countries etc more apps to choose from for same purpose, variety of apps giving more functionality to the phone.


Still man.. many of those are pretty useless .. in every app store(droid,iOs, Symbian,WP)


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 24, 2012)

Isn't Apple pricing iPad Mini a bit closer to Ipad 4.  for 4G+Wifi 16GB its $459 Vs $629, difference is like 37%.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 24, 2012)

Steve Jobs would never have agreed on ipad 3 and ipad 4 in the same year!! thats just gonna piss alot of loyal Apple customers,...
You can really sense the absence of Steve these days


----------



## Anorion (Oct 24, 2012)

Wanna see an autowalla with an iphone. Its because of bluetooth only he didnt get it.
iPad, well, multiplayer board games, dictionary on ebooks (as against kindle), email, as a monitor for pod and iphone titles, comics, podcasts (from itunes) and nobody uses it for photo and video but if you do, its amazing.
iPad mini is a miniaturised version of that. Cant think of one advantge it does not have. I wish android was not percieved as competition for iOS. Its so good they ddnt make this retina to keep costs down, macs with retina are superflous. 
Eventually, some time in the distant future, we wudnt need to keep track of individual files. Cloud means freedom.


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 25, 2012)

Anorion said:


> Wanna see an autowalla with an iphone. Its because of bluetooth only he didnt get it.
> iPad, well, multiplayer board games, dictionary on ebooks (as against kindle), email, as a monitor for pod and iphone titles, comics, podcasts (from itunes) and nobody uses it for photo and video but if you do, its amazing.
> iPad mini is a miniaturised version of that. Cant think of one advantge it does not have. I wish android was not percieved as competition for iOS. Its so good they ddnt make this retina to keep costs down, macs with retina are superflous.
> Eventually, some time in the distant future, we wudnt need to keep track of individual files. Cloud means freedom.



Well every thing seems so gooood 
Btw I think its unfair to strike retina display to cut cost


----------



## Windows (Oct 25, 2012)

theserpent said:


> have you seen a rickshawalah use a android? or windows  ?
> Seriously you did a wrong comparission here



Yes i have seen them use droids. I know price is a factor here but still


----------



## theserpent (Oct 25, 2012)

Windows said:


> Yes i have seen them use droids. I know price is a factor here but still



Chor bazar ka maal :O ?


----------



## rider (Oct 25, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Chor bazar ka maal :O ?



 There is an android phone priced around 2500 rupees, don't know the model name but yes it exists for sure.


----------



## nikufellow (Oct 25, 2012)

theserpent said:


> ^ in future maybe.But nokia  is falling down day by day!
> 
> I just wish a day come's when nokia comes out with android, history will be repeated!
> You know there was a LG full screen touch phone before iphone



if everyone starts making only droids then where is the competition ! It is only us the end consumers who/ll benifit from intense competition !


----------



## amjath (Oct 25, 2012)

^ HTC, Samsung also makes windows phones but we wanted to see Nokia having few android phones.

I wanted to see ios on one of the powerful droids


----------



## rider (Oct 25, 2012)

amjath said:


> ^ HTC, Samsung also makes windows phones but we wanted to see Nokia having few android phones.
> 
> I wanted to see ios on one of the powerful droids



iOS will never be launched in other mobile phones except iPhone. Like Mac OS X is not compatible with a regular PC officially.


----------



## amjath (Oct 26, 2012)

^yup dude but I wish it would but it wouldn't. I'm in so much love with iOS and OSX so i always wanted to own them. BTW Windows 8 is out, used RP in my friends laptop liked it, but upgrade in India not available yet


----------



## rider (Oct 26, 2012)

amjath said:


> ^yup dude but I wish it would but it wouldn't. I'm in so much love with iOS and OSX so i always wanted to own them. BTW Windows 8 is out, used RP in my friends laptop liked it, but upgrade in India not available yet



yea! man I am shocked that we windows 7 users who bought before 2 june 2012 would not able to upgrade windows 8 for less. In US any person who bought windows xp, vista or 7 can upgrade windows 8 for 40 dollars (2k rs), why not in india? 



Anorion said:


> Wanna see an autowalla with an iphone. Its because of bluetooth only he didnt get it.
> iPad, well, multiplayer board games, dictionary on ebooks (as against kindle), email, as a monitor for pod and iphone titles, comics, podcasts (from itunes) and nobody uses it for photo and video but if you do, its amazing.
> iPad mini is a miniaturised version of that. Cant think of one advantge it does not have. I wish android was not percieved as competition for iOS. Its so good they ddnt make this retina to keep costs down, macs with retina are superflous.
> Eventually, some time in the distant future, we wudnt need to keep track of individual files. Cloud means freedom.





Spoiler



*img208.imageshack.us/img208/6783/vlcsnap2012102520h41m07.png


91% tablets web traffic are of iPads (iOS)  how?


----------



## amjath (Oct 26, 2012)

This is the reason Apple made ipad mini
Strategy Analytics claims Android reached 41 percent of tablets in Q3, iPad may have felt the heat -- Engadget




rider said:


> yea! man I am shocked that we windows 7 users who bought before 2 june 2012 would not able to upgrade windows 8 for less. In US any person who bought windows xp, vista or 7 can upgrade windows 8 for 40 dollars (2k rs), why not in india?



Today morning i was almost about to upgrade my windows 7 to windows 8 for 1999 and backup DVD for 1699 [not sure]. Many be doing it on Sunday.


----------



## rider (Oct 26, 2012)

amjath said:


> This is the reason Apple made ipad mini
> Strategy Analytics claims Android reached 41 percent of tablets in Q3, iPad may have felt the heat -- Engadget
> 
> 
> ...



when you bought your pc? what's the model? I want to upgrade too but i bought my pc on last november. How much I have to pay for upgrading?


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2012)

^1999 for downloadable upgrade. 3999 for DVD.


----------



## rider (Oct 27, 2012)

Krow said:


> ^1999 for downloadable upgrade. 3999 for DVD.



Tell me how to purchase my debit card but there is only option to buy it from credit card or pay pal.


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2012)

Sent you a PM. This thread is going offtopic.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 27, 2012)

From ipad mini to windows 8


----------



## quagmire (Oct 28, 2012)

Guys how could you miss this .. The base model of the iPad mini has no GPS..(so no turn by turn navigation).. 
Nexus 7 - a clear winner here..

Funny how Apple ,ditch Google maps, create their own maps (ahem!) only to skip it in their latest offering..
In the Nexus 7 u can easily download 80 MB of offline maps (enough to cover an entire state) ..

Talking about the app ecosystem , when the iPad 1 was released , all you got was the same pixelated crap old apps..
 3 years on, now its a different story..

Android tablet apps will catch up soon and thats for sure..

No way I'm gonna pay more and get a tablet with lesser resolution , slower processor , lesser GPU and most importantly no GPS..
So +1 for Nexus 7 as soon as it is released..
( I'm not a apple hater , but this time android has won)


----------



## nikufellow (Oct 28, 2012)

Lol ipad1 didn't have apps from day 1 - accepted!  But now it (and all other subsequent ipad iterations ) have huge choice of quality apps specifically tailored for tabs! 
Whereas from day one of first Android tablet (whichever that is) people had been saying that it'll gradually catch up in terms of apps and guess what nexus 10 launches tomorrow and still what you get is majority of upscaled crap!


----------



## theserpent (Oct 28, 2012)

@rnia +1000.

nexus 10 will be a game changer, it will be bought by many developers, so you can expect good apps soon


----------



## Anorion (Oct 28, 2012)

^oh really hope for that, been waiting a long time for the android store to start getting as dynamic as the app store
even if the store gets better, there is still itunes... apart from the application offerings, there is also the media offerings


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 28, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> Lol ipad1 didn't have apps from day 1 - accepted!  But now it (and all other subsequent ipad iterations ) have huge choice of quality apps specifically tailored for tabs!
> Whereas from day one of first Android tablet (whichever that is) people had been saying that it'll gradually catch up in terms of apps and guess what nexus 10 launches tomorrow and still what you get is majority of upscaled crap!


Developers do complain about various android devices, fragmentation and stuff. I wonder if Google can do something about, specify some software standards while manufacturers implement android to their devices.


----------



## Windows (Oct 28, 2012)

rnianoop said:


> Guys how could you miss this .. The base model of the iPad mini has no GPS..(so no turn by turn navigation)..
> Nexus 7 - a clear winner here..
> 
> Funny how Apple ,ditch Google maps, create their own maps (ahem!) only to skip it in their latest offering..
> ...



Turns out none of the WiFi iPads have had GPS.
Apple (India) - iPad - View all the technical specifications.


----------



## amjath (Oct 28, 2012)

Imo google should stop with this jelly bean update (Android 4.2 is jelly bean trust me) which has changed remarkably well and concentrate on apps to make them better. 

They make new version and new  guidelines, they make devs say  "give me a break Google" which make them avoid following the guidelines. The quickness and smoothness of Apple apps wants me to own one but not another Android.


----------



## rider (Dec 9, 2012)

How is the deal guys? iPad Mini 16GB Wifi model available for just Rs 19,710


----------



## dan4u (Dec 9, 2012)

rider said:


> How is the deal guys? iPad Mini 16GB Wifi model available for just Rs 19,710



that's not bad... but from where?


----------



## rider (Dec 9, 2012)

dan4u said:


> that's not bad... but from where?



at infibeam by using cash for junk coupon. REGREEN2012

P.S. For all those think Nexus 7 is better than iPad Mini are complete wrong. Dual core with iOS 6 gives much much smoother and quality performance than quad core with Jelly Bean.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 9, 2012)

rider said:


> How is the deal guys? iPad Mini 16GB Wifi model available for just Rs 19,710



I don't think it will be any cheaper anywhere else. You can go for it


----------



## rider (Dec 9, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> I don't think it will be any cheaper anywhere else. You can go for it



As I can on youtube reviews Nexus 7 looks laggy and way behind of iPad mini. Dunno why people still favoring Nexus 7.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 9, 2012)

nexus 7 has a 720p screen and a better os


----------



## rider (Dec 10, 2012)

theserpent said:


> nexus 7 has a 720p screen and a better os



I got it what you mean.


----------



## colenz (Dec 11, 2012)

I am really exited to have this iPad..............amazing like technology in hand!!!!!!!


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2012)

I would prefer Nexus rather than Ipad.


----------



## quagmire (Dec 16, 2012)

If benchmarks on AnandTech are to be believed *iPad mini has a slightly better performance than Nexus 7* in most cases..

*CPU Performance*

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph6429/51696.png



*GPU Performance*

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph6429/51684.png

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph6429/51685.png

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph6429/51686.png

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph6429/51692.png

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph6429/51694.png



*Battery Life and Charging*

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph6429/51362.png

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph6429/51363.png

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph6429/51699.png



Link



P.S - Even I believed that Nexus was a better performer than malnourished iPad mini, but numbers say otherwise..

Nexus 7 officially retailing for 20k and iPad mini for 22k cant decide which one to buy..


----------



## rider (Dec 16, 2012)

@rnianoop If you are more concern about reading files (docs, pdf) and browsing internet. Get iPad Mini 16GB for 21k.
Or if you are concern about lots of free apps and gaming and want to enjoy HD videos in 16:9 frame get Nexus 7 16GB for 19k.


----------



## quagmire (Dec 17, 2012)

@rider .. Actually its other way round .. N7 (ie Google Playstore) has a larger collection of ebooks and also has a higher resolution (optimum for ebooks)..
iPad mini (iOS) has a incomparable lot of tablet optimised apps (including games and free apps).. 

For the price iPad looks like a better choice..
Lack of GPS and low resolution display make me rethink my decision..


----------



## rider (Dec 18, 2012)

rnianoop said:


> @rider .. Actually its other way round .. N7 (ie Google Playstore) has a larger collection of ebooks and also has a higher resolution (optimum for ebooks)..
> iPad mini (iOS) has a incomparable lot of tablet optimised apps (including games and free apps)..
> 
> For the price iPad looks like a better choice..
> Lack of GPS and low resolution display make me rethink my decision..



Resolution and pixels density matters but ipad mini's display can not be tagged as low or poor. It is much better than Nexus 7 in terms of colours quality and viewing angles. For ebooks the wider (ipad mini) view is more suitable and make you able to read more and text appears bigger. 
Also in terms of practical use ipad mini is way faster than Nexus 7 because of iOS 6, like you can see this video (from 1:44). Nexus 7 appears laggy to open a pdf (magazine) in comparison to iPad mini. Plus in ipad mini you would get a sharp 5MP camera to take pictures that lacks in Nexus 7.

[Youtube]TZelqrOOtH4[/Youtube]



theserpent said:


> @rnia +1000.
> 
> nexus 10 will be a game changer, it will be bought by many developers, so you can expect good apps soon



Nexus 10 is incredible device for sure but I believe it will be more better in the future. There are no apps that is optimised for such a high resolution in play store.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 18, 2012)

next software update, the droid is bound to get slower, the idevice is gonna get more feature s


----------



## rider (Dec 18, 2012)

Anorion said:


> next software update, the droid is bound to get slower, the idevice is gonna get more feature s



Are you talking about next android version code name _Key Lime Pie_ ?


----------

